
Git:deck playing cards - Corrino
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/varianto25/git-deck-playing-cards?ref=4qfe87
======
drKarl
It seems like normal poker cards with git commands printed. A lost
opportunity, it could be a new game with its own git based game mechanics...

